# The Port of Liberty or Liberty Trinity River



## Rangermike72 (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone fish in the area of the Port of Liberty or Trinity River? My family and I love to jug fish and I am just curious if anyone has fished the area? I grew up fishing with my dad with throw lines (5 hook lines). We did very well catching ops and some blues. My boys love to jug line and we are trying to perfect it. Again, does any fish the area and could offer any advice? 

Dilly


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

I used to fish the "boat cut" in Liberty. Always caught some fish. I was without a boat at the time so all I did was bank fish.

Trevor


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Not sure where the port of liberty at. I live in liberty. Might meet up with ya and fish..


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*port of liberty*

Go to McDonalds in liberty and go south at the red light. About a mile down the road take a right. follow road. it turns into dirt i think. It used too. decent boat ramp there. Cut goes back into river but when river is low sand fills the cut up and your limited to stagnate water only. but it is fairly deep, but there is old oilfield tanks slid in the water. Be carefull. There is about, I'm guessing a couple of miles of water though(BIG OXBOW. You used to hear of crappie and bass in there. I never fished it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok I know what it is. We all grew up calling it the cut. We used to jump off of that conveyor belt before they lowered it. About 80 foot up it was. Never heard of any fish in it. Might try it one day gotta be some good holes in there holding catfish.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Not too familiar with that area but Moore's Bluff was just a 10 minute walk from my house in lower Westlake. Most of our summer's were spent on the big sandbar in the sharp curve at the north end of the bluff. We caught MANY MANY MANY a good catfish there!

For those not familar, Moore's Bluff is a big clay bluff on the west side of the river 3 turns below the pumping station for the Coastal Water Authority canal that crosses 1409 and 146 South of Dayton. Lots of deep water along there, some big log jams, and it's a prime place for big flatties and some really big blues as well. 

During the 80's we and some other locals from Westlake caught several catfish over 75 Lbs. from the area including one blue that was close to 85 and was not your typical short squatty big cat, he looked like a MASSIVE young blue or more accurately a shark.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

only problem at the liberty port sometimes the crooks come to see your trucks while your fishing. would love to see liberty county do a few stings


----------



## CW01 (Jun 14, 2021)

Rangermike72 said:


> Does anyone fish in the area of the Port of Liberty or Trinity River? My family and I love to jug fish and I am just curious if anyone has fished the area? I grew up fishing with my dad with throw lines (5 hook lines). We did very well catching ops and some blues. My boys love to jug line and we are trying to perfect it. Again, does any fish the area and could offer any advice?
> 
> Dilly


I been fishing there for several years had no problems with thieves


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Used to be a thief problem I think Liberty PD has cleaned it up in the last couple of years. I know some guys that took saws and cut the willows going into the river so like now while the water is high you can run a boat into the river.


----------



## BigWill44 (Jun 24, 2021)

I would rather fish the Port instead of the River.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Rangermike72 said:


> Does anyone fish in the area of the Port of Liberty or Trinity River? My family and I love to jug fish and I am just curious if anyone has fished the area? I grew up fishing with my dad with throw lines (5 hook lines). We did very well catching ops and some blues. My boys love to jug line and we are trying to perfect it. Again, does any fish the area and could offer any advice?
> 
> Dilly


I fished the Port (lake Liberty now) hard with noodle lines (25ct at a time ) a lot using all kinds of baits...nothing but gars and alligators and big turtles....no blue cats..........there are plenty bream and black bass along the edges of the channel in the fallen trees..... a few hard to find crappie also ...lots of shad all sizes


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

fillet said:


> Used to be a thief problem I think Liberty PD has cleaned it up in the last couple of years. I know some guys that took saws and cut the willows going into the river so like now while the water is high you can run a boat into the river.


Good to know. It's been a couple of years since I tried to get out on the river from there. I had the bright idea of cutting a trail through the willows but just never found the time, or ambition I guess.


----------

